# ¿Que cursos externos se recomienda llevar para un ingeniero electrónico ?



## itzfranko (Jul 17, 2014)

hola soy estudiante de ingenieria electronica me quiero especializar en el area de telecomunicaciones,me gustaria que me digan que cursos externos podria llevar para complementar mis estudios universitarios y asi hacer mis practicas pre con mayor seguridad. 
algunas personas me dijeron que lleve el curso de ccna, base de datos, gestion de proyectos...que otros me podrian recomendar?
gracias ... ...


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 17, 2014)

Linda orientacion...yo me incline por la automatizacion y control por intrumental industrial y creeme que comunicaciones es la mas completa de las orientaciones... que año estas cursando / o cuantas materias te faltan?
El curso de redes nunca esta demas, si lo complementas con cursos orientados a fibras opticas, tendras una buena orientacion para trabajar en el sector de comunicaciones y telefonia celular. Un campo bastante amplio y complejo... 
digamos que todo queda en la idea que tienes a seguir mas adelante...o sea, el sector que te gusta... Si te gusta la industria del gas y petroleo, bases de datos y redes son los complementos justos y quizas necesites un refuerzo en control, que supongo que si estas cursando materias superiores a las 16 primeras, ya estaras viendo o vistes este tema, que nunca esta demas reverlos con los cursos de adaptacion de grado


----------



## ecotronico (Jul 17, 2014)

Hola:

responderé desde mi opinión y experiencia.

antes, plantea esto: lo importante no es acumular cursos, sino que comiences ya a hacer experiencia.
las empresas prefieren profesionales con experiencia que novatos para entrenarlos.

ahora, se supone que tu Facultad te prepara con los cursos suficientes para enfrentar los problemas que encontrarás en tu lugar de trabajo.

Pero si deseas aumentar en conocimiento y si tu área es telecomunicaciones, creo que debes elejir alguna sub-área. por ejemplo: Redes, tecnología de la información (TI), telefonía fija, telefonía móvil (4G), antenas, control de acceso y base de datos.

También, si solamente deseas trabajar en escritorio, en áreas de gestión, opta por MBA, manutención, proyectos.

O quizás te desvíes un poco al área de programación de sistemas dedicados en C++,en Java, ensamblador, etc.; o sistemas de Base de datos con SQL y páginas web HTML.

Por último, un curso de idioma, como inglés, también podría ayudar.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hola. Te recomendaría proceder cual yo lo he hecho y sigo haciéndolo como parte de mi esfuerzo de aprender las matemáticas requeridas para diseñar por modelación usando Matlab y Simulink. Busca de alguna universidad que cursos contiene un bachelor, o master o PhD para lograr la especialización que buscas. Luego buscas lecturas de profesores grabadas en videos y disponibles de forma gratuita en el Internet. Una vez que encuentres profesores que den sus lecturas de acuerdo al estilo que mas te guste, busca en el internet alguna fuente que te de los documentos que acompañan las lecturas del curso que encontraste, las hojas e ejercicio con soluciones y viejos exámenes con soluciones. Así pues investigando que cursos forman parte de la oferta universitaria para la especialización que gustas, también vale tratar de encontrar pdfs de los libros que recomiendan en conjunto con el curso. Yo he notado, que los cursos "with honours" son los mas útiles.
Desafortunadamente la mejor fuente de lecturas de cursos que me interesan son de habla alemana y de universidades alemanas, pero existe un programa en la MIT de Boston, que también hace posible tener acceso a grabaciones de las lecturas.
También me ha ayudado contactar las universidades, donde a razón de mi edad y de mis erios problemas de salud que narro por telefono, me han dado acesso a sitios realcionados con las lecturas que me interesan y ademas me han dado valiosas referencias a profesores universitarios que han publicado libros correspondientes. Para Analysis 1 y 2, algo que de acuerdo a lo que cuentas no es de interés para ti, pero lo narro como ejemplo, un profesor de matemáticas de la UCLA, Terence Tao, lo busque por wikipedia. Allí encontré su página personal en Internet y allí por ejemplo conseguí pdfs de sus lecturas de Análisis 1 y 2. Así pues si en tus investigaciones te encuentras con el nombre de algún científico y/o profesor universitario en el campo que te interesa, es probable que encuentres y tengas acceso a materiales para aprender.
Me ha dejado muy impresionado cuantas fuentes de aprendizaje y cuántos libros técnicos se encuentran en el Internet de forma gratuita. existe además un camino adicional de conseguir libros técnicos de forma gratuita. Las editoriales, como por ejemplo Springer, buscan que se escriban recensiones de sus libros técnicos. El resultado es que te permiten acceder al libro de forma electrónica por Internet de forma gratuita y legal. Estudia el libro lo suficiente para escribir una buena recensión del libro que te interese y publicalo aquí y en otros foros que puedan tener interés en el libro y cargas tu recensión al sitio de la editorial Springer. Así, si consideran que has escrito una buena recensión del libro, entonces te dan como recompensa un ejemplar de ese libro.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 17, 2014)

la respuesta ante todo y sobre todo de las comunicaciones

CISCO 

esa maldita certificacion es la que mas piden seas o no de comunicaciones aunque seas para telefonia o circuito cerrado piden en las entrevistas de trabajo si tienes certificacion cisco.

los que tienen esa sertificacion ganan mas que los que no las tienen y sobre todo la vacante

ingles y saber MYSQL y PHP eso tambien como lo piden

tambien piden pero muy poco saber programar en plataforma ANDROID y algo de C#.net
y bajando la escala de lo que piden es maestria

bueno eso es lo que piden y lo puse por prioridad lo que piden las malditas empresas que quieren un sabio con sueldo de obrero


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 18, 2014)

y si sigues todos nuestros consejos... tendras un master


----------



## itzfranko (Jul 18, 2014)

muchas gracias por todas sus respuestas !!  .... son de gran ayuda .... espero que sigan llegando mas consejos ... este tema no llo eh creado solo para mi sino para todos aquellos que necesitan una guía para ser mejores profesionales  



a la vez tbm seria bueno que los amigos que fueron a la rama de control y automatización también nos cuenten sus experiencias, cuales fueron los pasos que dieron  ... para tbm poder guiar  a mis compañeros que les interesa mas esa parte de la electrónica ! (Y)


----------

